# Peter Wheat Bakery Delivery Back When



## fmdog44 (Feb 26, 2018)

There was a bakery named Peter Wheat and the would drive up and come to your door with a tray of bakery goods to choose from. You bought them on the spot baked fresh that morning.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## DeLaVega1944 (Apr 14, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> There was a bakery named Peter Wheat and the would drive up and come to your door with a tray of bakery goods to choose from. You bought them on the spot baked fresh that morning.


I just saw your post. I, too rember the Peter Wheat bakery truck, (cerca about 1952), while living on MacArthur Blvd., off of Federal Blvd., a little west of Lemon Grove.


----------



## Bubbadad (Dec 16, 2022)

My father worked for Peter Wheat when I was 4 years old. My spouse's family was one of the deliveries stops on my father's route.  We actually met between our 8th grade and freshman year in high school by accident camping.  She remembered my father.  We have been married 53 years.


----------

